# How to make /dev/video to appear?

## LukynZ

I'm trying to use my android phona as webcam and I need a /dev/video for this. I have compiled v4l support, however there is no video in /dev. As I understood, this shold be created, when any camera device is connected to the computer, but I neet it just like that. Is is possible? Or if not, I don't understand how to use my phone as camera :/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LukynZ,

Your phone would need to expose the camera as a usb device.  Does it do that or does your phone just behave as a USB storage device ?

----------

## LukynZ

No, it can't. I am using it as ip webcam. It create local net adrees, where it can be watched and there is a software to assingn this stream to /dev/video...so that's why I need it

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LukynZ,

I suspect your phone operates as a streaming device.

What happens if you brows to the IP where your webcam appears?

----------

## LukynZ

there is a page for choosing the camera view

----------

